# Bruno Kirby



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2006)

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/20060816/115573554000.html
*'City Slickers' Actor Bruno Kirby Dies*

Bruno Kirby, a veteran character actor known for playing the best friend in two of Billy Crystal's biggest comedies, "When Harry Met Sally" and "City Slickers," has died. He was 57.
Kirby died Monday in Los Angeles from complications related to leukemia, his wife Lynn Sellers said in a statement Tuesday. He had been recently diagnosed with the disease.
Born Bruno Giovanni Quidaciolu in 1949 in New York City, he was the son of actor Bruce Kirby. His early work included the 1971 film "Young Graduates," as well as appearances on the television show "Room 222" and the made-for-TV movie "The Summer Without Boys." 


> Filmography:
> Helter Skelter (16-May-2004)
> Stuart Little (5-Dec-1999) [VOICE]
> History Is Made at Night (10-Sep-1999)
> ...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 16, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 16, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## pstarr (Aug 16, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 17, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Kensai (Aug 17, 2006)

:asian: 

He was cool. I LOVE Cityslickers. I went through a nasty break up several years ago, and ended up watching it so many times (it was the only film to cheer me up). RIP mate. RIP...


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------

